# Can you live in an office building?



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I came across this: http://ontario.inetgiant.ca/Oshawa/AdDetails/255-Duncan-Mill-Rd/2605962

and I thought, can I buy a property like this and live in it? It is located in a non-residential area I think with nothing but office buildings nearby, so it should be extremely quiet at night, no inconsiderate neighbors to blast loud music, no dogs barking, etc. And the unit does come with a kitchen and washroom, although I'd probably have to pay to get a shower installed.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Technically speaking, the answer is no. If it's a commercial property, then you have to use it for commercial purposes. 

Which by the way ... the property tax is 4 times the residential rate (which is why it cost less), and you'd have to get commercial insurance (which would probably be cheaper).


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> ... so it should be extremely quiet at night, no inconsiderate neighbors to blast loud music, no dogs barking, etc.


Great idea! And no clucking chickens from selfish neighbors, either.

Of course, there is a safety issue in that you could easily be targetted by vandals and thieves at night and there would be no witnesses. Industrial lots also tend to be gathering points for rice rockets and the noise they make. I still think as far as your peace and quiet you have a great idea but there aren't even any grocery stores near many of these complexes. Lots of pros and cons with this one but still a rather creative idea.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

It is probably not zoned as residential.

I do wonder what would actually happed if someone did buy, and try to reno for an apartment. I doubt the reno would even get finished. The building manager would be all over that. And would they actually kick you out immediately if you had no place to go, or would they give the individual 1 month to find living accommodations.

Either way, you would still owe the mortgage payments.


----------

